# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  New Species of Monitor Found

## Spaniard

Saw this article and thought I would share with all you monitor fans.

http://ecoworldly.com/2009/07/22/sci...scover-dragon/

----------

Creeptastic (07-25-2009)

----------

